# does anyone miss the NES?



## melly (Dec 5, 2008)

Does anyone here miss the miniture NES games from the  first AC
Cuase I sure do

Plz feel free to post your opinions B)


----------



## ACCF lover (Dec 5, 2008)

i do


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 5, 2008)

i miss the NES all together i personally wish games nevr went 3D or at least nevr went past N64 Graphics, bcuz afterwards alot of games went crappy


----------



## xMidnightWolfx (Dec 5, 2008)

i dont miss it cause i have it  
and i buy them off wii shop!


----------



## melly (Dec 5, 2008)

I  have some NES games on the wii channel and a Masiah
 but I wish i could just play it from Animal crossing
In the old AC, there was actual furniture of the nes console


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 5, 2008)

everybody misses the NES. lol i loved them....stupid nintendo....removing the NES.....worst mistake ever!!!!!


----------



## melly (Dec 5, 2008)

I guess they thought the wii channel would do
no wait, maybe they didn't put the nes in becuase of ppl visiting towns,
that could be a disruption when ppl need to leave the town


----------



## AC guy (Dec 7, 2008)

I missed it that was what got me into Animal crossing now i enjoy the game more than the Nes I wish they put the SNES in city folk or at least an arcade machine that works


----------



## Princess (Dec 7, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> i miss the NES all together i personally wish games nevr went 3D or at least nevr went past N64 Graphics, bcuz afterwards alot of games went crappy


That is so true.. i was about to say the exact same thing.


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 7, 2008)

I never played NES or N64, I wasn't into video games at the time....


----------



## Princess (Dec 7, 2008)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> I never played NES or N64, I wasn't into video games at the time....


GAH!  :throwingrottenapples: 
i have all the Nintendo home systems!


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 7, 2008)

.....sorry! *shields self from rotten apples* I only have a gamecube, a game boy, and a nintendo ds, I didn't get into video games till like 4 years ago...


----------



## Princess (Dec 7, 2008)

GAH! (again)
i remember my brother and my dad competing to see who would beat bowser first and save peach in SNES <3


----------



## Marker (Dec 7, 2008)

They should of made it if you bought the game from Wii Shop you would get the item in City Folk! [:


----------



## melly (Dec 7, 2008)

yah, they should make so that when u buy a NES game from wii channel, you can automaticly play in  AC:CF
that would be sweet =D


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 7, 2008)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> I never played NES or N64, I wasn't into video games at the time....


You missed out on 2 of the greatest systems ever made then.


----------



## Princess (Dec 7, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


veeeeeeeeeeeeery true.


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 7, 2008)

I guess so. At that age, I wasn't into video games at all. I got into video games with animal crossing 4 years ago...


----------



## melly (Dec 7, 2008)

yuppers the NES is what started it all =D
nintendo should of commemorated that in AC:CF


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Dec 7, 2008)

who wouldn't?, but with the new VC nintendo would never bring them back.... ;(

@coffeebean did u play SNES just wondering

as for me i was to little to want a NES but i did have N64


----------



## Wolf (Dec 8, 2008)

I still have my N64 and i play NES on AC;GC so im glad ive played them

N64 started it for me. SM64, Pokemon Stadium,LOZ;OOT... gr8 times  =D


----------



## melly (Dec 8, 2008)

I still remeber when i was 5, my bro and I playes supper mario bros 3 all day long ^^ thats what got me started  (old memeories)


----------



## D.T. (Dec 10, 2008)

No. NES wasn't that great. I do miss the SNES though...

Well not really, since I still have an SNES and play it regularly. Super Mario RPG, Super Mario World, Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past, Uncharted Waters...SNES had so many brilliant games.


----------



## DrewAhoy (Dec 17, 2008)

I don't miss the NES games. The main reason is because I only got about two of them. Also, I was kinda busy, you know, actually PLAYING the game itself. I mean, sure, they're great and all, but I played Animal Crossing to play Animal Crossing, not NES games. If I wanted to play old games, I would turn off AC and play them. It's not that hard.

Sure, it might have been neat to have a special item in City Folk that lets you play your VC games, but I guess some people are too cheap to actually buy things on the VC and and would complain and blah blah blah.


----------



## Away236 (Dec 17, 2008)

i miss SNES...i think imma go play it now


----------



## Zephent (Dec 18, 2008)

Added incentive to play every day and find everything, and items that did more than just look nice in your house.

Yeah I miss them.

I had all the games in my AcGC, all obtained legitly except for the 4 games you needed an AR to get (Mario bros, super mario Bros, Zelda, Ice climbers), those I somewhat cheated for, but that is my only instance of cheating in in all of my Animal Crossing time.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Dec 18, 2008)

except for Warios woods, ice climbers (which both stink) i own all the other Nes games they give u


----------



## Zephent (Dec 18, 2008)

[quote="Toon]except for Warios woods, ice climbers (which both stink) i own all the other Nes games they give u[/quote]Objection!


Wario's Woods is like one of the most addicting puzzle games of all time.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 18, 2008)

I do. They made the game more fun. Nintendo could have at least done what Brawl did. Or you could convert bells to buy certain VC games that were available only in the game...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 18, 2008)

Zephent said:
			
		

> [quote="Toon]except for Warios woods, ice climbers (which both stink) i own all the other Nes games they give u


Objection!


Wario's Woods is like one of the most addicting puzzle games of all time.[/quote]Objection.

It got tedious after a while... sort of boring. Then again, I had everything in my basement... oh how I miss the basement features...


----------



## Zephent (Dec 18, 2008)

Then you're clearly not the type of person who plays puzzle games for extended periods.


----------



## NikoKing (Dec 18, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> i miss the NES all together i personally wish games nevr went 3D or at least nevr went past N64 Graphics, bcuz afterwards alot of games went crappy


Which games were crappy? There are some good 3-D Games.

Anyways, I do miss the NES. Though, I liked the SNES more.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 18, 2008)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fact: T.V., Movies, and Video Games are slowly begining to fail.


----------



## Princess (Dec 18, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ZOMG ur right... where did the good shows go to?!? like sonic the hedgehog (orginial), TMNT (again orginial), etc etc...


----------



## SilverCyrus (Dec 18, 2008)

I dont.....i always thought they couldv been used for more furniture...........except balloon fight......that gamepwned


_______

the SNES Pwned...so many good games........Chrono Trigger FTW
Doe anyone remember that TMNT for NES game and that Starwas game.....alot of good games on the NES to


----------



## hayley320 (Dec 22, 2008)

i kinda miss the ness games a little, they were kinda fun to play when you had nothing else to do but after a while i got bored of them....but i do think that they should have been in the new AC games


----------



## Wraiths (Dec 22, 2008)

What, you mean to tell me that in the previous AC's you got to play old Nes games? Were they the full versions or just trials like in brawl.

 Yes I do miss the Nes, But I miss the Snes even more (I still have one/two) great games on that.


----------



## Robert (Dec 22, 2008)

Wraiths said:
			
		

> What, you mean to tell me that in the previous AC's you got to play old Nes games? Were they the full versions or just trials like in brawl.
> 
> Yes I do miss the Nes, But I miss the Snes even more (I still have one/two) great games on that.


They were full versions but they were only in the GameCube version. They were considered rare and had to placed in your house as it was a piece of furniture.


----------



## Smokey_x (Dec 23, 2008)

Lol... I still play my NES
I play the first Mario.. =3
Its so fun 
And plus, NES games are games you dont get ticked off over XD


----------



## MrChuckman64 (Dec 23, 2008)

Robert said:
			
		

> Wraiths said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  no, actually it doesn't show the cutscenes, like in donkey kong, it doesn't show donkey kong steeling pauline and climbing to the top of the platforms, breaking ladders along the way.


----------



## Robert (Dec 24, 2008)

Wii Master 64 said:
			
		

> Robert said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I meant "full" in terms of game play.


----------



## MrChuckman64 (Dec 24, 2008)

oh, ok.


----------



## melly (Dec 24, 2008)

The NES is very classic, it shouldn't have been taken out of AC.
It would of been a great if they still made the nes console furniture so you could add it to  the other nitendo items


----------



## MrChuckman64 (Dec 24, 2008)

nintendo has gotten so money obsessed that they can't give free things out anymore.


----------



## Rossss (Dec 27, 2008)

I DO!


----------



## Pachein (Dec 28, 2008)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> I never played NES or N64, I wasn't into video games at the time....


Yeah Me Neither, But I Was Too Young, I Am Only 14 Now..


----------



## melly (Jan 2, 2009)

Wii Master 64 said:
			
		

> nintendo has gotten so money obsessed that they can't give free things out anymore.


I suppose this happens when a company becomes too great.
Greed settles in.  T_T


----------



## neverbeenkrissed (Jan 2, 2009)

i miss the SNES and game boy more


----------



## Vivi (Jan 4, 2009)

Yeah, I miss it. Nintendo was too cheap to put them in this game


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 4, 2009)

What's NES?


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 4, 2009)

Cammy said:
			
		

> What's NES?


LOL. Cameron, and your long hair.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 4, 2009)

Rick Astley said:
			
		

> Cammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stupid Sandy, gtfo lol.


----------



## MitchHanson (Jan 4, 2009)

I got an NES "whatcha'ma call it" on my DS. I really like the Megaman games.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Jan 4, 2009)

I miss the NES games. ;;_;; They probably excluded them because that would compete with their virtual console...


----------



## Clown Town (Jan 4, 2009)

Cammy said:
			
		

> What's NES?


ok first of all


Nintendo
Entertainment
System

aka NES

unless u mean ness from earthbound or ssb series
Seccond of all

they didnt put NES games on cf and lgttc because they wouldent be able to make more money and channels would be useless and people would go trade em but still have em on ther wii

thats how i figure it.


----------



## MygL (Jan 6, 2009)

there was NES furniture??? D= omg hope they put it back on city folk <.<


----------



## MrChuckman64 (Jan 6, 2009)

that will probably never happen.  they were only in the original animal crossing because nintendo wasn't doing as good then as it is now.  they were able to make cool freebies.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 6, 2009)

Those were fun little things to play. I have everyone well, if my sister would give it back, in my basement...


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 6, 2009)

I like Virtual Console better. Animal Crossing is for...Animal Crossing. Not Balloon Fight or CluClu Land, lol.


----------



## Leagolas1 (Jan 6, 2009)

yeah but i really loved excitebike lol


----------



## gerardo781 (Jan 10, 2009)

Sure. They were the first systems i played. Good times... goood times..


----------



## melly (Jan 10, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I like Virtual Console better. Animal Crossing is for...Animal Crossing. Not Balloon Fight or CluClu Land, lol.


True, true, but those where some pretty sweet features on CG :gyroiddance:


----------



## Kurtiss (Jan 11, 2009)

I have 2 of them in my room  1 really glitchy, the other works fine but after I moved I lost tons of games only have like pacman and super mario lol..

I remember when I was small, playing it at my grandmas ha..


----------



## melly (Jan 30, 2009)

yup they bring memories
espeicially from young childhood :]


----------

